

Tell HN: Happy Solstice - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_solstice

======
middus
What's awesome is this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newgrange>

Built between 3100 and 2900 BC: at the winter solstice the chamber inside is
illuminated by the sun.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Weird observation: Even though the days are getting longer, sunrise is
actually still getting _later_ for a few days. It's just that sunset is
getting later faster.

<http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html>

I think the instant of the Solstice this year is 17:47 UTC

In Los Angeles: 09:47

In New York: 12:47

In Melbourne: 04:47 on the 22nd

~~~
lutorm
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analemma>

Edit: I've always wanted to take a picture of it, but I've never had a spare
camera I can bolt down for a year...

------
natrius
Don't forget the reason for the season.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecliptic>

------
diego
Summer Solstice for those of us in the Southern Hemisphere :)

~~~
rms
Sorry about the Northern-hemispherism, I edited the title. ;)

------
ojbyrne
It's nice to realize that there's more daylight ahead.

~~~
timdorr
Actually, it's kind of ironic (at least for us in the Northern Hemisphere) to
say _Happy_ Solstice, since general depression can be linked to the lack of
sunlight in the winter months.

~~~
lutorm
Oh but we are happy that the sunlight is now returning. When I lived in
Sweden, it was always the _loss_ of daylight that depressed me. Once you get
to the solstice, you know it's getting better!

------
dugmartin
Once again the light has won the battle against the dark.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Useful image of the sun and sunshine on the Earth:

<http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunearth.html>

------
noss
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midvinterblot_%28disambiguation...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midvinterblot_%28disambiguation%29)

------
jamesjyu
And it's my birthday! Shortest day of the year :)

------
DanielBMarkham
Happy Saturnalia! <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturnalia>

------
ajaimk
But its my birthday!

